# What is the best no pull harness to use?



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am using an Easy Walk Harness on Izzy. We have now gone through two of them...she manages to get the portion that is on her chest into her mouth and chew it. I find that it does for the most part, prevent her from really pulling. She can still pull though, especially in the am when she really needs to pee and poop.

I noticed that there are a couple of good no pull harnesses out there....Halti, Sensation and the Easy Walk. What do you all recommend?

Joyce


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

We've been using the Gentle Leader on Roxy for about 3 months. At first she hated having it put on, but now she's used to it and it helps a LOT to get her to stop pulling. She's 8.5 months old and very strong. It goes around her mouth, and as far as I can tell, it would be very difficult for her to get in her mouth. She does try to rub around on the grass when she has it on, which we don't allow her to do. Here is a link: Gentle Leader Product Description - Premier Pet
Good luck!:crossfing


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We use the Easy Walk. I think if you get a proper fit she shouldn't be able to put it in her mouth. Fit is everything with that harness. One thing I don't like about the easy walk is that if Cosmo gets really excited and does pull (like when he sees another dog) his legs buckle and he ends up falling over onto his head or side and people look at us like we're killing our dog! Also, the positive effect of the Easy Walk is wearing off a little and he's learned to pull sometimes anyways, but for the most part it still does the trick of us and we'll probably stick to it.

I'd be interested to try some of the other no-pull harnesses if I could afford to buy another one right now!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I have used both the easy walk and the sensation. Both have worked but I prefer the sensation, it seemed to work better and also did not tend to loosen up as much as the easy walk does. Also since you do not have pieces rubbing against each other it tended to last a little longer. I have had one easy walk wear out, where Eleanor just out grew her sensation. The both seem to work well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have both the sensation and walk your dog with love. By far my fave is the WYDWL WALK YOUR DOG WITH LOVE. THE BEST FRONT LEADING DOG HARNESS IN THE WORLD. It Is Time To Lead! It fits a wide size range and the front connection comes out a little bit on the webbing... doesn't fit flat which is really helpful in attaching and leading. Both are good, but WYDWL is the one we use most often.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The WYDWL looks so uncomfortable on that dog in the first video and so does the person walking him. Is that just because of the dog in the video? Do you really have to keep it taut the whole time?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The first dog video I saw was a WILD man dog. The fact that he was able to walk beside his human instead of pulling them down the street was quite something. No the harness and lead do not need to be taut. If the dog pulls hard enough, it turns them around to face you instead of dragging you. Our harness for Cody is very comfortable and provides a nice walk without any pressure on his neck ( since he has spinal issues.).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have tried the Easy Walk harness, and came to the conclusion that I don't like the way it fits across the chest and at the top of the front legs. The WYDWL fits the same way, and if you notice in the first video right at the end the dogs leg is pull up by the harness strap. I wish these worked better, it's a good concept, but they don't fit well IMO.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I looked at the video too, I don't think that is something that I would put on Izzy. The problem is that with her Easy Walk, she can still pull me quite a bit.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I have tried the Easy Walk harness, and came to the conclusion that I don't like the way it fits across the chest and at the top of the front legs. The WYDWL fits the same way, and if you notice in the first video right at the end the dogs leg is pull up by the harness strap. I wish these worked better, it's a good concept, but they don't fit well IMO.


 
I couldn't figure that out Melissa. I've never seen Cody's do that. His fits nicely across midchest and with the longer webbing that comes out for the connection ring, it is an easy connection to the leash. I've had no chafing around the front legs and the snap around the torso is positioned on the side which is great for not catching skin or hair.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on the shape of the dog. F or the most part, halti harnesses fit better than the easy walks. For hard-to-fit dogs we often use the Premier "Sure Fit" harness and clip the leash to the front O ring. THIS harness has five adjust ment points so it fits almost anyone. The other thing is that dogs have full shoulder movement, every other front clip harness I've seen has a strap across the shoulders/parallel to the ground and that does restrict the movement of the dogs.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

jweisman54 said:


> I am using an Easy Walk Harness on Izzy. We have now gone through two of them...she manages to get the portion that is on her chest into her mouth and chew it. I find that it does for the most part, prevent her from really pulling. She can still pull though, especially in the am when she really needs to pee and poop.
> 
> I noticed that there are a couple of good no pull harnesses out there....Halti, Sensation and the Easy Walk. What do you all recommend?
> 
> Joyce


We pretty well had the same experience with the Easy Walk Harness, it didn't seem to fit well and rubbed Hank under/behind his front legs.

We had much better success with the Sporn Non-Pull Mesh Harness. I bought it at PetsMart. He started out with a Med. but now wears a Large.

I can't get a link to work, but google Spron Non-pull harness and you can see it.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

and an addition to my earlier reply....

employ good training. No matter the tool on your dog...if he is pulling, and you are walking, you are training him to pull no matter what. The behavior is being reinforced.

When a big strong dog with a smaller handler come in and the dog has figured out how to still pull with a harness.... it's a LOT more work than if the dog has not been reinforced for pulling!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We are currently trying to get back to walking at least half of each walk on his regular clip collar. Hopefully we can wean him off soon.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> and an addition to my earlier reply....
> 
> employ good training. No matter the tool on your dog...if he is pulling, and you are walking, you are training him to pull no matter what. The behavior is being reinforced.
> 
> When a big strong dog with a smaller handler come in and the dog has figured out how to still pull with a harness.... it's a LOT more work than if the dog has not been reinforced for pulling!


I have been working with Izzy daily on reinforcing the good walking that we learned in obedience training. I have also been watching many utube videos and trying to get some additional pointers. There seems to be so many different methods to getting your pup to walk properly. If I use the food as a reinforcer it works pretty well...pnut butter on a spoon seems to work best for some. When I take her out to pee or poop, I have to walk her up the street, so she pulls terribly then because she has to go so badly. Then there are times when I take her to do her thing and afterward she grabs the leash and tries to just pull it around and nothing I do to correct that behavior works.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh the after-pee crazy antics! Cosmo too loves to grab at his leash after he pees, especially in the morning. Our older guide dog did the same. It's normal, but I agree, annoying because I stop and correct him every time and it takes us forever to get back inside!


----------

